# Tamiya 1/48 Bf 109 G-6 Okay For A Swiss Plane?



## Brett G (Apr 15, 2021)

I have Tamiya’s newer 1/48 Bf109 G-6 and was wondering if it would work for a Swiss aircraft?
I like to do somewhat different markings for my aircraft and I haven’t done a Swiss marked plane yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)

Google is your friend.... 










Pic source: 1/72 Swiss Bf-109G-6 | iModeler














Pic source: Messerschmitt Bf 109G6 SAF J-704 Werk Nr 163245 Fliegerkompanie 7, Swiss Airforce May 1944





Pic source: Messerschmitt 109 G-6 J – 705 Swiss Air Force in 1945 | iModeler









Pic source: Swiss Mustangs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Brett G (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks, Wurger!
Google is, indeed, my friend! However, Google can make my eyes bleed after a bit. I don't have a clue about all of the details and differences in axis planes, nose bulges, wheel bulges on the wings, tall tail vs. short tail, etc. That's why I asked. I like to stay resaonably accurate, so I have to rely on people with more knowledge of the peculiarities that can crop up.
Excellent pics, by the way, and thanks for posting them! These will get me going in the right direction... now I am off to read up!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)

I see. Glad I could helped a little bit. If I may, I would suggest making one if these painted with the white nose and the white-red strips. The kind of camoufkage seems to be more attractive than the one with the Swiss crosses only. The J-711 with the Erla Haube looks very nice although the J-705 as well.
Here you are the next shot of the J-704. She seems to be repainted a little bit.





Pic source: Messerschmitt Bf 109G6 SAF Flieger Reg 2 FlSt7 J 704 Stkz RQ+BI WNr 163245 Switzerland 10th Sep 1944 01


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi Brett!
Is this your model:
1/48 Messerschmitt Bf109 G-6
If so it is a "short tail" only. You need to build the JG. 52 variant from the kit for use with Swiss markings.


----------

